# Juxtaposed skyscrapers from different ages



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like scenes like these. There are views like these all throughout the world, not just in North America. Feel free to share your favorite contrasting combos. 

230 Park Avenue and the Metlife/Panam Building; 1929 and 1963

MetLife Building and 230 Park Avenue by Brule Laker, on Flickr

The Sherry-Netherland Hotel Tower and the GM Building; 1927 and 1968

Sherry Netherland & GM Building by Dave Aragona, on Flickr

the Wrigley Building and Trump Int'l Hotel Tower; 1922 and 2009

Trump Tower Megapan by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my own photos:

1880s vs. 1980s architecture, Toronto


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Clevland: Terminal Tower and Key Tower; 1930 and 1991


Key Tower and Terminal Tower - Cleveland, OH by Anomalous_A, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This is one single building in Bucharest that I think looks really good


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

40 Wall Street and One Chase Manhattan Plaza -1930 and 1961


DowntownSunset by Jack Berman, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

There's three different eras there with 1WTC in the background


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Carbide and Carbon Building and the Aqua; 1929 and 2009


Aqua Tower & Carbide and Carbon Building by kazina crediza, on Flickr


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

*Frankfurt *

Eschenheimer Turm / Nextower (1428 / 2011):









pic: wikipedia



Bockenheimer Warte / Messeturm (1435 / 1990):









pic: www.stadtkindfrankfurt.de


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

excellent! ^^


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Couple Boston pics (from 2011) of the John Hancock Building (1947) in front of the John Hancock Tower (1976)


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Marina Blue and Freedom Tower*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

More from Boston-
Christian Science Center, Prudential Center, 111 Huntington Avenue; 1894-1906, 1964, 2001


The Big Three, Boston MA by Boston Runner, on Flickr

another shot with the 1973 Brutalist Building added to the Christian Science Center


Church and City Skyline 3 by ConfessionalPoet, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

This is one of my favorite photos on the subject of this thread. I actually love juxtapositions of the old and the new. We just don't have a whole lot of great examples here in Miami. The skyscraper in the farground is the Southeast Financial Center, but I can't remember the name of the building in front of it. I also find the juxtaposition of the fire escape interesting. 

DSCN3590 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

In front of the Southeast Financial Center (1983) is the Ingraham building. ^^ The Ingraham Building (1927) is a historic site in Miami, Florida. It is located at 25 Southeast 2nd Avenue. On January 4, 1989, it was added to the U.S. National Register of Historic Places.

DSCN3555 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## russo_turisto (Jan 21, 2015)

Yekaterinburg| Iset-Tower & building of the regional government 
2015/1982


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

30 Park Place rising; shot with the Woolworth Building and 8 Spruce Street- 1913 and 2010


Generations by adrianmojica, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

New towers aren't allowed close to the historic peninsula in Istanbul and therefore the towers in the third picture have been ordered by a court decision to be trimmed, just a couple of years after completion.

Left to right: Galata Tower (1348) - The Marmara Pera (2004) - Hagia Sophia (537) - Anthill Residence (2011)

1474 years between Hagia Sophia and Anthill!


Hagia Sophia and Blue Mosque side by side by Ben Morlok, on Flickr

The eyesore of Istanbul: Gökkafes (2000) - Maiden's Tower (1110)









https://500px.com/photo/86992647/kızkule-by-tevfik-ak

16:9 (2012) - Blue Mosque (1616)









http://gorkorg.blogspot.se/2012_07_01_archive.html


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Witte Huis, Rotterdam. Built in 1898, flanked by amongst others the red Apple (2009).


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a feeling that this will be a popular shot for people with cameras that have decent zoom. Especially when One Vanderbilt (~2020) is constructed. 

432 Park (2015) and the Empire State Building (1931)


432 Park Avenue Skyscraper, Empire State Building, View from Liberty State Park, New Jersey by lensepix, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I think this is a really good one. Four different decades for the tallest towers 


Untitled by kevinrubin, on Flickr


----------

